
New research rejects 80-year theory of 'primordial soup' as the origin of life - mixmax
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/02/100202101245.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3a+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3a+Latest+Science+News%29&utm_content=Google+International&sms_ss=reddit
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Content appears to be identical to this item:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1095157>

